# Louisiana Limits Back in Business



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Well to say the least, it has been a very dreadful start to 2020. With the pandemic and then surviving the EF3 tornado that went through Onalaska back in April, Captain Marty is back in business on Sabine Lake.

The lake is finally starting to recover from Harvey. Salinity and the trout are moving into the lake. 

Fished with the Hess family on Wednesday and managed a nice mess of trout. The redfishing has been a little slow, only managing to land and release bulls. Flounder fishing is good on an incoming tide under the schools of shad.

If interested in a charter on Sabine Lake, send me PM.

Let's go fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Full Table of Trout*

Trout Limits Today!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties*

The weather finally settled down and the jetties fishing is improving.

Next week should really kick off the trout fishing at the Sabine Jetties.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Trout Limits*

Remember other guides take you fishing. Captain Marty takes you CATCHING!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Another Meat Haul*

Trout bites at the Sabine jetties is great. A few spanish and a lot of sharks. Having to use steel leaders.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Juneteenth Trip*

Trout and spanish today.


----------

